

Hacking the Yak: Reverse Engineering the Yik Yak Android App and API - kylestev
https://medium.com/@kylestev/the-yak-is-a-hack-bcf1616f1195

======
mileszim
Nice work! A few months ago I did the same and built a small tool to reverse-
geocode the coordinates to see a) if all of its doable and b) how accurate it
was
([https://github.com/mileszim/yaktrak](https://github.com/mileszim/yaktrak))

I'm impressed with how far you were able to go; for a such a simple app, Yik
Yak has many questionable areas in its implementation

